# GT3582HTA tial vband or upgrade to twin scroll?



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi guys,

I'm about to (re)build my turbo exhaust mani and before I start I wanted to ask if I should ditch the tial .82 hot side for a new twin scroll equivalent... However I can't find any info on how to make the collector area with a 07k 5cyl?! I'm sure Hank has played with twin scroll on 07k/ttrs. With equal cylinders it looks easy but having an odd number makes it a bit tricky. Does anyone know how it could be done or should I stick with plan A. I know the benefits are potentially small but I would rather do it now at the fabrication stage! Any help or advice would be welcome!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

i had a tial .82 on my GT35 and i went with a tial 1.06 and i loved it very much, a bit more laggy but so much more powerfull. a twin scroll on a 5 cyl is not very usefull, if i had to install a turbo with a twin scroll with no possibility of changing the housing to an open one i would knife edge the divider and run a standard 5 to 1 manifold.


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a twin-scroll on the 2.5 engine and made a custom manufold.
If you send me your mailaddress I'll send you some pics.
The reason I use a twin-scroll is I could get the turbo for almost nothing. It works very well i have to say.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Golf 2.0T said:


> i had a tial .82 on my GT35 and i went with a tial 1.06 and i loved it very much, a bit more laggy but so much more powerfull. a twin scroll on a 5 cyl is not very usefull, if i had to install a turbo with a twin scroll with no possibility of changing the housing to an open one i would knife edge the divider and run a standard 5 to 1 manifold.


Yeah but you had an AWD mk3 golf.. lol!! My motor is in the back of a lotus exige! :laugh: I think it might be a bit overkill already :screwy: If twin scroll can help reduce the spool a bit and level out the torque curve then I might consider it. I think you are right, the only way is to take the 5-1 collector and knife edge a divider in the centre..

Remaking this exhaust manifold next week to get the turbo closer to the head so need to make up my mind asap.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

stef 4x4 said:


> I have a twin-scroll on the 2.5 engine and made a custom manufold.
> If you send me your mailaddress I'll send you some pics.
> The reason I use a twin-scroll is I could get the turbo for almost nothing. It works very well i have to say.


Thanks.. email sent!


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

biggerbigben said:


> Thanks.. email sent!


I did not receive your mail.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

stef 4x4 said:


> I did not receive your mail.


Odd. PM sent instead!


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

I've got your back, Stef,

Ben, for you(and all others):


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

The Duct Tape will never hold up to boost! :laugh:
Seriously, that is a beautiful piece of art you've got going there :thumbup:
Is that going in a MK6?


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

biggerbigben said:


> Yeah but you had an AWD mk3 golf.. lol!! My motor is in the back of a lotus exige! :laugh: I think it might be a bit overkill already :screwy: If twin scroll can help reduce the spool a bit and level out the torque curve then I might consider it. I think you are right, the only way is to take the 5-1 collector and knife edge a divider in the centre..
> 
> Remaking this exhaust manifold next week to get the turbo closer to the head so need to make up my mind asap.


Have you tried your .82 tial housing on the 2.5L ?


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

CorrieG60 said:


> I've got your back, Stef,
> 
> Ben, for you(and all others):


I see it Ben. Good luck with your project!


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

HollisJoy said:


> The Duct Tape will never hold up to boost! :laugh:
> Seriously, that is a beautiful piece of art you've got going there :thumbup:
> Is that going in a MK6?


No, it's in a corrado syncro.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Golf 2.0T said:


> Have you tried your .82 tial housing on the 2.5L ?



Not yet.. but going to stick with the .82 tial housing. Not enough benefit to go playing with twin scroll atm.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

biggerbigben said:


> Not yet.. but going to stick with the .82 tial housing. Not enough benefit to go playing with twin scroll atm.


exactly what i was thinking too.if you are looking for quick spool you will probably be pleased with it, on my setup the .82 had a full 12 psi at 3500rpm.


----------



## Checker 1.8T (Jul 15, 2008)

here my 07K twin scroll Setup with Precision 6265 T4


----------

